# Suggestions for under tree platform



## FM Trainmaster (Nov 13, 2013)

After years (40+ of them) of always having a circle or two of o-gauge track around the tree, and new kids of young model RR age in the house, it's time to finally build a platform to go under the tree. 

We have about 10 o-gauge locos, ranging from the big pre-war 763e Hudson, right up to Thomas and Friends LionChief Christmas editions. So, the goal is maximizing the number of trains that can run simultaneously.

We have room for a platform of 6 feet wide x 5 ft 6 in deep (72" x 66"), and I-gauge loops of 36, 45, 54, and 63 inches are planned. Yes, I am confirming all locos can run without collision on these tight circle increments. This platform obviously doesn't leave any room for things like switches, or a ton of room for scenery, but I think it will be great for watching trains circle the tree. 

What would you folks do for decorating this expanse of plywood? We have little ceramic village houses (very Norman Rockwell'ish) that are a little under-scale for o-gauge, but they make a nice scene, anyway. My son would like to do a winter village scape, but it must be something from which we can vacuum up piles of pine needles each New Year's Day.

Platform to be flat on floor, with a 10 foot Doug Fir in the middle. I'm figuring on splitting the platform, so it can be assembled around the tree, after it's erected. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

check out thortrains.net

hey have a huge section of compact and Christmas tree layouts.


----------



## NAJ (Feb 19, 2016)

FM Trainmaster said:


> After years (40+ of them) of always having a circle or two of o-gauge track around the tree, and new kids of young model RR age in the house, it's time to finally build a platform to go under the tree.
> 
> We have about 10 o-gauge locos, ranging from the big pre-war 763e Hudson, right up to Thomas and Friends LionChief Christmas editions. So, the goal is maximizing the number of trains that can run simultaneously.
> 
> ...


Ahh, it is that time of the season again.
We have a 4 x 8 ho layout for the holidays that has 2 x 4 supports all around the edges and across the insides for support so we can stand on it and we cut a hole in the center for the tree stand.
We cut the platform in half for storage and use mending plates to hold the halves together when assembled.
The hardest part is attaching the track pieces that have to be removed to separate the platform when it is time to disassemble after the holidays, those pieces are usually where connection issues originate, may be easier on O gauge.
We have numerous sidings that are non-functional so we can place trains on them to make it look busy.
I can get you some pics when we get it out.

It was because of my Grandchildren that we now have a holiday platform at my Son's house and I have a year round layout at my place after 40 years so, ENJOY!!!


----------



## Bogart74 (Oct 26, 2016)

My father in law usually set up his Lionel separate from the tree, but a few years back he had it underneath on a platform. I'll try and find the pics and ask him about it.


----------



## FM Trainmaster (Nov 13, 2013)

Yeah, mine will be split with a hole for the tree stand, too. Will use edge connectors for duplicate track feeds to the other half of the layout. Panels will also be dowled, to come together neatly. 

How would you folks model snow in a layout like this? It needs to be something from which we can clean fir needles, and durable enough to last many years. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ogaugenut (Dec 27, 2012)

You could cover the board with a white sheet, easy to vacuum.


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

FM Trainmaster said:


> ...the goal is maximizing the number of trains that can run simultaneously.
> 
> This platform obviously doesn't leave any room for things like switches, or a ton of room for scenery, but I think it will be great for watching trains circle the tree.
> 
> What would you folks do for decorating this expanse of plywood?


Paint the base white, grind up some foam for ground cover (google this - there are ground cover tutorials all over, including what to use) so you have some texture, and add trees. You might even decorate the trees. Won't take much space on the stand while diffusing that "bare table with train track" look.

That's what I'd shoot for given your parameters.

HTH


----------



## NAJ (Feb 19, 2016)

We now have artificial turf on the platform, the rolls of grass that are used on outdoor decks.
We got ours at Home Depot, was put down with Liquid Nails Project Adhesive and can be cut with scissors and/or a razor knife. 
You can vacuum anything off of this when the season is over and it will last in storage.
The artificial turf is also used on my three 7 year old Grandsons layouts as per their parents request.

ARTIFICIAL TURF ON THE PLATFORMS



























CHRISTMAS PLATFORM BEFORE TURF WAS ADDED


----------



## ogaugenut (Dec 27, 2012)

http://www.harrisontrains.com/snowblanket.htm


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Yes, the snow blanket! I couldn't remember the name they sell them almost anywhere around Christmas time. Not realistic , but for a whimsical Christmas train its perfect! Mine is packed away in the Christmas stuff, along with my cheapo 1 dollar not to scale Christmas buildings


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

I'm a traditionalist. It was on the floor when I was a kid and it continues to be. 

That said, a 4 x 8 plywood sheet, cut out for the tree in the center (a long notch in one of the long sides, with RR bridges to go over it, works well and is not to difficult to find a place to store in the off-season if you don't use the year round. .


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

With modern track, I do an "around the room" layout with Fastrack. I add a couple of sidings behind the two loveseats to store a couple of extra consists, and this year I'm going to add another siding for our little town.

Mine is nothing like The Big Crab Cake creates, and I doubt it will ever even approach his creations!


----------



## FM Trainmaster (Nov 13, 2013)

I would love to do something around the room, but that would take a mile of track, and take some abuse from guests, kids, and dogs.

I'm intrigued by the snow blanket. Never heard of it, but I can picture it as quilt-stuffing material. I'll have to search for some photos, as the only confirmed photos I've found are in the package.

I had another idea, which is to rough up / sculpt a sheet of white polystyrene insulation. This stuff can be bought with foil on one face, and glued down to the plywood (foil side down, of course). It's a mess when you sculpt it, but I could probably spray it with lacquer, followed by something more durable (clear epoxy or acrylic). This might give me something easy, durable, and realistic. Thoughts?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## FM Trainmaster (Nov 13, 2013)

Just read another suggestion on painting the board white, and sprinkling FloraCraft winter snow into the wet paint. Sounds like a perfect easy solution, but dead flat. If there were something I could sprinkle on, that will st up hard, to make some drifts and add a depth dimension, that would be perfect. I don't need but maybe an eighth or quarter of an inch to make a real nice looking village scene, given the small exposed areas.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mjrfd99 (Jan 5, 2016)

Great topic. I remember the yearly excitement when Dad would set our Lionel up for a month before and after Christmas. We were allowed the front enclosed porch for our boards Dad made. Still have my original board which we put under the tree with our old Lionel steamers. My sons and daughter ran them 100's of hours. 
Christmas -kids-grand kids and trains. It don't get any better.
Great times. 
PS- John my Dad was did the extra track through the living room. Mom not happy as I remember.


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

I don't think a snow blanket would hold up well to being vacuumed. If you painted the table a semigloss white and mixed in a little glitter while the paint is wet you'd probably get a similar effect though.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

mjrfd99 said:


> PS- John my Dad was did the extra track through the living room. Mom not happy as I remember.


We set up our tree in the solarium (sun room), and I get carte blanche to lay track out there.


----------



## FM Trainmaster (Nov 13, 2013)

Well, here's my start. I'm very happy with how light it is. Structure is 1/2" MDO plywood on 3/4" x 2" clear pine frame. 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Looks good , but tight! Hopefully it's just the pictures or my eyes!


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

I got my fingers crossed* nervously bight ing nails*


----------



## FM Trainmaster (Nov 13, 2013)

Already tested, and I have about 1" clearance between the FM Trainmaster and 763e Hudson on the outer loops. I'll be running small stuff on the inner loops. The spacing is 4.5" OC. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FM Trainmaster (Nov 13, 2013)

Getting closer...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FM Trainmaster (Nov 13, 2013)

Fin.





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

